# teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!



## Corny80 (13. Jan. 2012)

Hallo!

Da es am Wochenende ja doch winterlicher wird, habe ich heute den Eisfreihalter samt Teichbelüfter (Heissner Aqua Air Outdoor 720 l / h) in den Teich getan. 
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Ausström-Teile an den Schlauchenden gar nicht untergehen, sondern einfach oben schwimmen. Warum? Weil sie ganz einfach zu leicht sind. Man soll sie aber unter Wasser installieren. Mindestens 20 cm tief wollte ich sie schon reinhängen. Aber es kann ja gar nicht gehen, weil sie nicht schwer genug sind. Was soll der Quatsch? Dann muss ich mir jetzt extra so schwerere Ausström-Steine holen, aber eigentlich muss das ja auch so gehen. Denn es soll ja nicht so sein, dass sie oben schwimmen, aber es ist nunmal so. :evil
Bei der Hotline von Heissner geht natürlich keiner dran.

MfG,
Corny


----------



## CrazyFrog (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

Hallo Corny,

hatte das geiche Problem mit dem selben Teil.
Hab dann erstnal große Muttern mit Kabelbindern drangemacht und gut
Jetz hab ich auch größere Ausströmer dran und funzt2

Gruß Andy


----------



## Corny80 (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

aber ist schon *******, dass das nicht so geht wie es soll,oder?
warst doch bestimmt auch am anfang sauer...


----------



## Nori (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

Legt die Teile mal einige Zeit in ein Wasserglas - die saugen sich mit der Zeit voll und werden schwerer.
Mir sind früher, als ich noch mit so Kugeln belüftet hab, manchmal die Dinger abgegangen und dann sind die aber untergegangen....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*



CrazyFrog schrieb:


> Hab dann erstnal große Muttern mit Kabelbindern drangemacht und gut


Nicht vergessen... Rostfrei sollten sie sein


----------



## wateryucca (14. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

Ich hab auch das Gerät. Ich war auch desswegen sauer und weil ich nicht alle Ausströmer benutzen will/wollte aber keine Möglichkeit sehe die unbenutzten abzusperren. Dachte da gibt es einen Hahn zum Absperren , aber NADA!
LG Karen


----------



## Ulli (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch zwei von den Dingern und die Steine gehen auch nicht unter, auch wenn sie lange im Wasser gelegen sind. Ich habe grössere separat gekauft, aber OK finde ich das nicht, wenn man so kleine Steine mit der Pumpe verkauft!

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Olli.P (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

Hi,


ich habe nebenbei für den Winter auch eine kleine Heissnerpumpe mit 4 Ausgängen. Absperrhähne sind da auch ned dran.......



			
				wateryucca schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war auch desswegen sauer und weil ich nicht alle Ausströmer benutzen will/wollte aber keine Möglichkeit sehe die unbenutzten abzusperren. Dachte da gibt es einen Hahn zum Absperren , aber NADA!




Daher habe ich einfach ein kurzes Stück Schlauch genommen und beide Enden auf zwei Ausgänge gesteckt und diese so geschlossen........:smoki


----------



## Nori (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

Ich versteh sowieso nicht, wie man so ein Teil kaufen kann - was hat die Pumpe für eine Leistungsaufnahme? (wäre bei einstelliger Leistungsaufnahme das einzige Argument dafür)
Ansonsten würde ich immer den kleinen Kolbenkompressor von Aco (oder baugleich unter anderen Namen) holen - hier mit Kugeln (gibts aber auch mit einer vernünftigen Lüfterplatte zum gleichen Preis)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ACO-208-Set-..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item53e8c295e9

.. man beachte die Leisung pro Stunde im Vergleich zum Heissner und vor allem die Dauerlaufeigenschaften dieser Lüfter...

Gruß Nori


----------



## wateryucca (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

Hi Olli!
Gute Idee!
Wie ist das dann eigentlich? Liefern dann die anderen Ausgänge mehr Luft?

@Nori: diesen Sprudler bekommt man im Fachhandel sofort- konnte damals nicht auf lange Lieferzeiten warten- so wurde eben schnell der einmal gekauft- das es bessere und preisgünstigere gibt-das wissen wir- aber leider nicht zum Kauf auf die Schnelle!

LG Karen


----------



## Nori (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

Also wenn ich heute bei Ebay kaufe und mit Paypal zahle habe ich erfahrungsgem. spät am Mittwoch die Ware - soo kurzfristig braucht man einen Belüfter ja auch wieder nicht bzw. weiss man das schon im Herbst dass man was in der Richtung einbauen will/muss.
Fachhandel heisst wohl hier Baumarkt - denn der richtige Fachhandel (Teich-oder koifachhandel) hat die Aco-Belüfter sicherlich auf Lager.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Olli.P (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

Hi,




			
				wateryucca schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das dann eigentlich? Liefern dann die anderen Ausgänge mehr Luft?



auf die einzelnen Sprudelsteine bezogen ja, denn die Gesamtleistung ändert sich dadurch ja nicht! 



			
				Nori schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh sowieso nicht, wie man so ein Teil kaufen kann -



Es soll Teichianer geben, die mal klein angefangen haben und somit auch mit 'ner kleinen Luftpumpe. 


Soll ich die jetzt deswegen weg schmeißen oder mit Riesen Verlust verbimmeln 


Nee 

Da setz ich die lieber Saisonalbedingt am Teich als Eisfreihalter ein, bis sie den Geist auf gibt!


----------



## Nori (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

Was heisst "Klein" - das Heissner-Teil kostet doch um die 40,- € , oder?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ulli (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

Hallo zusammen,

das Ding von Heissner, das ich habe hat 20 Euro gekostet und hier ist der heutige Einsatz dafür:
Im Weinkeller ist es immer viel zu trocken, da habe ich einen Eimer mit Wasser genommen, Sprudelplatte rein, Heizstab vom AQ dazu und fertig ist der Raumbefeuchter.

Funktioniert echt gut... 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Nori (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

@ Uli:
Du hast ja die kleinere Ausführung - kostet um die 20,- €.
Der TE spricht von 720 L/h - also von diesem hier
http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=aTcVT8WfIs_egQf47PXcDQ&ved=0CDcQ8wIwAQ

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ulli (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: teichbelüfter von heissner / ausström-teile gehen nicht unter!*

Ja, das ist der große Bruder von meiner Pumpe, aber die Steine sind bei meinem Modell auch zu klein. Na als Luftbefeuchter taugt sie noch und wenn ich mal Fische in einer Wanne habe, dann benutze ich die Pumpe auch noch. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------

